#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Σύλλογοι - Παρατάξεις ΤΕΕ & ΕΕΤΕΜ >  > > >  >  >  Αμοιβές Ελευθέρων Επαγγελματιών. Ελάχιστες, νόμιμες, τίποτα;

## CFAK

Μεταφορά του τμήματος που αφορά αμοιβές ελευθέρων επαγγελματιών από το θέμα ΑΥΤΟ.
Ο Γενικός Διαχειριστής του eMichanikos.gr

Εφόσον το ξεκίνησαν νομοθετικά προτείνω γενίκευση.  Όλα ανοιχτά. "Ανοιξαν" οι αμοιβές? Προσωπικά συμφωνώ.
Γιατί δεν "ανοίγουν" και οι κατηγορίες των μελετητικών πτυχίων? Μήπως γιατί έτσι θα θιγούν τα μεγάλα μελετητικά γραφεία που η μόνη τους δύναμη είναι η προστασία των επαγγελματικών τους δικαιωμάτων (είναι γνωστό ότι σε όλα τα "μεγάλα" γραφεία τις σπουδαίες μελέτες τις εκτελούν οι νέοι μηχανικοί καθώς οι παλαιοί δεν έχουν προσαρμοστεί στις εξελίξεις)? θυμίζω ότι στα ιδιωτικά έργα οι μελέτες εκπονούνται από οποιονδήποτε απλό μελετητή.

----------


## Xάρης

Όταν υπήρχαν "ελάχιστες αμοιβές" αυτές ήταν πράγματι οι ελάχιστες;Όχι, διότι γίνονταν μεγάλες εκπτώσεις της τάξης του 50%. Υπήρξε περίπτωση συναδέλφου που έκανε στατικά με έκπτωση 85%!
Αυτό γινόταν διότι το επέτρεπε το φορολογικό καθεστώς με τους πολύ χαμηλούς συντελεστές καθαρού κέρδους (ΣΚΚ), που όσοι θυμούνται παλιότερες αναρτήσεις μου, το είχα επισημάνει ότι μπορεί να είναι βολικό για τους μηχανικούς, όχι όλους, αλλά κατάφωρα άδικο για την κοινωνία.
Ποιοι κέρδιζαν;Παλιοί μηχανικοί που υπέγραφαν μελέτες που τις εκπονούσαν νεότεροι συνάδελφοι.Υπήρχαν δε στρεβλώσεις όπου η ελάχιστη αμοιβή για στατικά ενός ισόγειου μεταλλικού κτηρίου ήταν ελάχιστη σε σχέση με την αντίστοιχη των αρχιτεκτονικών.
Να μη μιλήσουμε για τις αμοιβές για τις ηλεκτρομηχανολογικές μελέτες γιατί αυτές ήταν κάτω αυτού που θα ονόμαζε κάποιος "ξεφτίλα".
Ακόμα χειρότερα ήταν τα πράγματα για τις επιβλέψεις.
Πρέπει να υπάρχουν;Ναι, υπό προϋποθέσεις.
_ Το φορολογικό σύστημα να είναι το σημερινό, δηλαδή έσοδα-έξοδα.
_ Να απαγορεύονται εκπτώσεις και διαφήμιση κάτω απ' αυτές.
_ Να επανεξεταστούν από την αρχή όλοι οι συντελεστές και ο τρόπος υπολογισμού αυτών, ώστε να υπάρχει δικαιοσύνη.
_ Θα πρέπει ο υπογράφων να είναι κι αυτός που πραγματικά εκπονεί την μελέτη ή την επίβλεψη.
_ Έχει σημασία να γίνουν οι όποιες αλλαγές παράλληλα με αλλαγές στο σύστημα απονομής επαγγελματικών δικαιωμάτων.

----------


## CFAK

Διαφωνώ ως προς την ανάγκη ύπαρξης ελάχιστων αμοιβών. Η ελάχιστη αμοιβή είναι προστατευτισμός. Ο κάθε μηχανικός πρέπει να πείθει και για την ποιότητα της δουλειάς του. Ας παραμείνουν οι "νόμιμες" αμοιβές όπως οι αντικειμενικές αξίες των ακινήτων ώστε να υπάρχει ένα μέτρο σύγκρισης. Καμία κράτηση ή προκαταβολή όμως επί των πραγματικών αμοιβών.

----------


## Xάρης

Οι "νόμιμες" αμοιβές έχουν λόγο ύπαρξης μόνο όσο υπάρχουν τέλη και εισφορές, π.χ. υπέρ ΤΣΜΕΔΕ και ΕΜΠ, που υπολογίζονται βάσει αυτών.
Όταν με το καλό καταργηθούν αυτές οι εισφορές, δεν θα υπάρχει λόγος ύπαρξης.
Αλλά ακόμα και πριν καταργηθούν, καλό θα ήταν να πάψουμε να μιλάμε για "νόμιμες" αμοιβές και ο υπολογισμός των εισφορών να γίνεται επί των πραγματικών αμοιβών.

Οι ελάχιστες είναι όντως "προστατευτισμός". 
Ποιος όμως προστατεύεται; Μόνο ο μηχανικός; Αυτό είναι το σίγουρο. 
Μήπως προστατεύεται και ο πελάτης και κατ' επέκταση το δημόσιο, δηλαδή όλη η κοινωνία;

Φέρνω ως παράδειγμα το τι γίνεται με τα ΠΕΑ (Πιστοποιητικά Ενεργειακής Απόδοσης). Οι τιμές έχουν εξευτελιστεί διότι το ΠΕΑ θεωρείται από τους πελάτες μας (όχι αδίκως) ένα ακόμα αναγκαίο κακό, ένα "κωλόχαρτο". Ποιο είναι λοιπόν το κυρίαρχο κριτήριο επιλογής του επαγγελματία που θα κάνει τη δουλειά; Το κόστος. Αυτό δεν είναι κατ' ανάγκη κακό.
Κακό γίνεται όταν δεν γίνεται έλεγχος και δεν τιμωρούνται παραδειγματικά αυτοί που παραβαίνουν τους κανόνες ασκώντας αθέμιτο ανταγωνισμό.

----------

